# What do u mean by 'wall' ??



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not an SPL guy but would like to know something new. Try to read here and there but didn't get my answer.

I want to know what does it mean by 'wall' when talking about sub enclosure in SPL competition car ?

and what's the different between wall and non-wall setup ?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

A wall is when the subwoofers are placed right behind the front seats. It "walls" off the front of the vehicles cabin from the rear of the vehicles cabin.


----------



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thx for the info bro.

And what's the pros and cons of the 'wall' setup ?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

You cant see out the back window and it takes up too much space(if youre doing that kind of wall where it takes up a backseat or boot). Also if you do an spl wall, **** will start to break


----------



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

can a non-wall setup beat the wall setup in SPL in using the same equipment (including same power and almost same enclosure volume) ?


----------



## FosgateFan (May 27, 2009)

It would be pretty tough to get the same amount of enclosure volume. The reason for the wall in the first place is for the amount of volume that is gained by assuming the rest of the cabin as an enclosure.


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

flamefox850 said:


> can a non-wall setup beat the wall setup in SPL in using the same equipment (including same power and almost same enclosure volume) ?


I am doing nearly that with my set-up. My car didnt do well walled, went below the window line, and got louder


----------

